# Comment Update mon Hackintosh (10.5.1 > 10.5.2)



## Jeremy3285 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à vous, et oui vous allez surement dire : Encore Lui !  Et oui, je suis désolé de vous embéter mais le problème est très important.


Ayant besoin d'xCode + SKD iPhone, je dois update en 10.5.7 (j'ai pas trouvé de version plus ancienne d'xcode et du sdk et, croyez moi j'ai fouillé aux 4 coins du web), j'ai donc downloadé toute les maj de 10.5.1 à 10.5.7.


 Je commence donc à lancer la MAJ 10.5.2 depuis le Mac, et là BIM ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je réinstalle tout Hackintosh depuis le début (bien saoulant  )

Après avoir parcouru le web, rien de bien étonnant sachant qu'il faut modifier des fichier avant de lancer l'install j'ai donc suivit à la lettre ce tuto : http://apple2pc.blogspot.com/2008/02/how-to-update-hackintosh-1051-to-1052.html

Cette fois, l'install passe sans soucis mais au redémarrage Bim, le Kernel Panic.

J'ai lu les commentaire de l'article du blog et, je ne suis pas le seul.

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un aurais une technique bonne (cela ne me dérange pas de devoir réinstaller Kalyway 7 fois pour les 7 mises à jour du temps que cela m'amène à quelque chose)

Voilà, je ne serais comment remercier celui qui m'aidera, en tout cas, je vous remercie infiniment d'avance, en espèrent que je puisse enfin coder sous xCode :rateau:

(si jamais quelqu'un a une version d' xCode + le SDK de l'iPhone pour 10.5.1, je suis preneur et je vous remercie infiniment) 

Cordialement, Jérémy.


----------



## schwebb (30 Octobre 2010)

Ben va poser la question sur HackGénération.


----------



## Jeremy3285 (30 Octobre 2010)

Pardon ?

Je ne comprend pas nous sommes sur le forum : *La cave du Mac* Bidouilles logicielles, matérielles, et hackintosh.

Cela commence à devenir assez lourd à force, surtout que je ne demande pas qu'il me file des link illégal, je demande juste comment mettre à jour.

Je suis désolé mais autant, j'utiliserais Hackintosh pour écouter de la musique, vidéo, enfin bref pour profiter de cette OS, là j'achèterais un Mac mais autant là si je l'installe c'est uniquement pour xCode et pour développer sur iPhone.

Payer 1 000euro pour pouvoir développer sur un iPhone qui coute déjà 500 euro + les 99 euro du compte développer ca commence à être légèrement abusif ...

Sinon pour ceux qui vont me dire go isanelymac, go maconpc, j'y ait déjà posté et aucune réponde.

Sur ce, en espèrant que la mentalité des futurs posteur ne sois pas semblable à celle de schwebb qui je trouve, est lamentable.


----------



## schwebb (30 Octobre 2010)

Ben faut pas t'énerver comme ça, tu vas nous faire un malaise. 

Bon, ok, mon jeu de mots n'était pas terrible, mais faut pas en faire un plat. S'il y a un rapport avec ta petite enfance, désolé, j'étais pas au courant. 

Pis moi aussi je peux écrire *en gros et en rouge!*


----------



## Jeremy3285 (30 Octobre 2010)

Je ne comprend toujours pas.

Je post dans la bonne catégorie enfin bref, dans la catégorie Hackintosh mon post est donc bien placé.

Je te démontre ensuite qu'il a sa place ici et toi tu me parle de malaise, de mon enfance ?  

Enfin bref, de toute manière désormais, j'ignorerais les post de ce genre qui sont totalement puéril. 

Voilà, cordialement en espérant qu'il y ait aussi des gens sympathiques et ouvert sur ce forum et qu'il puissent éclaircir ma lanterne concernant mon problème.

Jérémy.


----------



## schwebb (30 Octobre 2010)

Jeremy3285 a dit:


> Je ne comprend toujours pas.
> 
> Je post dans la bonne catégorie enfin bref, dans la catégorie Hackintosh mon post est donc bien placé.
> 
> ...



Ben je suis sympathique, ouvert (enfin c'est ce qu'on me dit d'habitude, mais peut-être qu'on me ment, hein ), mais effectivement, je ne peux pas éclaircir ton problème.

Et je n'ai JAMAIS rien dit sur la catégorie de ton post, j'ai JUSTE fait un jeu de mot. De l'humour, quoi. T'as pas vu les smileys? Comme ça, agad: 

Mais c'est ton droit de le prendre de traviole, tu fais comme tu veux, hein. 

Enfin bon, moi désormais et à partir de dorénavant, j'ignorerai les posts aussi dénués d'humour.


----------



## Jeremy3285 (30 Octobre 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Ben je suis sympathique, ouvert (enfin c'est ce qu'on me dit d'habitude, mais peut-être qu'on me ment, hein ), mais effectivement, je ne peux pas éclaircir ton problème.
> 
> Et je n'ai JAMAIS rien dit sur la catégorie de ton post, j'ai JUSTE fait un jeu de mot. De l'humour, quoi. T'as pas vu les smileys? Comme ça, agad:
> 
> ...



Oui mais bon, d'un coté si je l'ai prit de traviol, c'est parce que j'ai aucune réponse depuis 5 heure que ca sois sur maconpc, isanelymac ou autre :'( Et pour halloween je voulais faire une petit app pour faire un cadeau à ma chérie mais bon ... c'est raté :'(

Enfin bon, en tout cas désolé si j'ai était trop "direct" :s


----------



## schwebb (30 Octobre 2010)

Jeremy3285 a dit:


> Oui mais bon, d'un coté si je l'ai prit de traviol, c'est parce que j'ai aucune réponse depuis 5 heure que ca sois sur maconpc, isanelymac ou autre :'(



Bé oui mais c'est des sites bénévoles, c'est le week-end, et le sujet n'est pas courant: tu devras sans doute attendre encore un peu.



Jeremy3285 a dit:


> Et pour halloween je voulais faire une petit app pour faire un cadeau à ma chérie mais bon ... c'est raté :'(



Ben t'as plus qu'à te déguiser en citrouille, et à inventer un jeu érotique dans le thème. 



Jeremy3285 a dit:


> Enfin bon, en tout cas désolé si j'ai était trop "direct" :s



Pas de prob. En même temps j'étais hors sujet, donc c'est à moitié de ma faute.


----------



## Jeremy3285 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonne idée pour la citrouille


----------

